# My Ride. 92 Camaro RS



## Lee192233 (Jun 2, 2021)

Here's my baby. Bought it when I was 19 in 1999. 
Was a 305 TBI with a T5 that ran 16.9s. Then a cam, intake and cat back exhaust swap and it ran 15.8. 

Then I swapped a 350 TPI and limited slip rear axle from a Z28 into it with SLP headers, 1.6 rockers and Magnaflow exhaust and the times fell into the 14.0 range. 

The final round of modifications were a World 4.125 bore block punched out to 4.250 inches by Ohio Crankshaft with a 4.0 inch stroke crank. 454 cubic inch small block topped with AFR heads, .600 lift mechanical roller cam with 264 duration @ .050 with 1.6 rocker arms. It now has a T56 and 4" exhaust and I have run 12.4 @ 114 mph with the stock Z28 rear end and stock driveshaft. 

The next order of business is to replace the rear axle with a Moser 12 bolt and install a Holley Dominator ECU. 

Here's a pic


----------

